# Mitoxantrone for canine lymphoma



## GoldenMom4 (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with mitoxantrone being used to treat their golden's lymphoma?

My female golden just turned 6 last week and has been undergoing treatment for B-cell lymphoma since the end of September. Vet put her on lomustine after the CHOP protocol no longer worked and now he has switched her to mitoxantrone. She received her first dose of mitoxantrone three days ago (Tuesday). Just wondering if anyone else's golden had been on this medication and if it helped them or caused any side effects.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have anything useful to say about the medication, but I did want to say that I'm very sorry you're going through this with such a young dog. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Same here, I do not know about this treatment. I did a short search before I replied.............. I can see the benefits, but cannot speak about it as it is not my field. Keeping her and you in my thoughts and prayers. I will only add one thing, When Tag ( second golden ) was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer I put him on wild Salmon oil which by research had several helpful positive qualities. All our Vets told us 2 YEARS LATER, they thought he would be gone in <6 months. He lived to be 12 Y/O. Our Veterinarians mentioned that it might have helped his overall health. ( if you want to try this get "wild' Salmon oil only) and start with only a few drops a day to build up to the desired dose per the label) Hope you get more answers from this and all sources. Strength, Patience, Knowledge, Healing , Love, coming your way. #CANCERSUCKS


----------

